
The Attack of the Superfakes - douglasfshearer
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/03/the-attack-of-the-superfakes/
======
nautilus12
ELI5: I dont understand how this can't all be avoided by the watch makers
associating each watch with an official serial number and having an official
website that you go to check your serial against.

